# 1st Pic Post



## hunter27 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thought I'd try to take some pics of my 229 and see how they turn out.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice! A Sig is one nice weapon in my opinion. For me it's the only modern combat weapon to have. Especially if you're only going to have just one.

Mine is just like yours without the Hogue Grips. I'm holding out for a wood set.I fear it will be a long wait...heh


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Nice! A Sig is one nice weapon in my opinion.
> *Especially if you're only going to have just one.*


The problem is once you buy one the SIGness sets in and you can't just have ONE!!!


----------



## Cybertoad (Jul 11, 2009)

Hunter nice gun nice pic.
Well done.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

MauiWowie22 said:


> The problem is once you buy one the SIGness sets in and you can't just have ONE!!!


That's pretty true. I'm still a 1911 guy to the bone but have two Sigs and want a couple more..lol


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Mine is just like yours without the Hogue Grips. I'm holding out for a wood set.I fear it will be a long wait...heh


The only problem with my wood grips on the Blackwater and Equinox is that they make the grip fat. Sexy...but fat! Now that's an oxymoron. :mrgreen:


----------

